# الطاقه البديله



## ميثاق (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا من مدينه الرمادي حيث لا كهرباء ولا اي اتصال ما عدا الانترنيت وحيث سعر المحروقات يصل الى دولار واحد تقريبا هنا الحياه صعبه بدون الطاقه وصرت ابحث بشكل جدي عن الطاقه البديله فمن له اي مشروع او مخطط او مشاركه تفيدنا في الطاقه البديله في المجالات التاليه فليتقدم وجزاه الله خيرا
1 التدفئه
2 التبريد
3 الاناره


----------



## امير محمود (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اظن اخى ان الوقود متوفر وهو الجاز وهناك ما يعمل بالجاز يعطيك كل ماتريد مولد يعمل بالجاز قدرته حسب ماتريد وهو مكلف قليك لكن اذا حسبتها وجدتها بتكلفه ما تشرترى من محروقات وهو سيكون معك على طول


----------



## وفاق الجصاني (13 أكتوبر 2008)

خللي مجلس المحافظه يتصلون بي .. وتدلل


----------



## العاصفي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك عدة انواع من البدائل على سبيل المثال :
1- للتدفئة :- للحصول على الطاقة المطلوبة استعمل عدد اكبر من البطانيات
2-التبريد :- اشتري عدد اكبر من المهفات
3-الأنارة :- حافظ قدر المستطاع على شيشة اللمبة ، و إذا كانت لديك الأمكانية فحاول ان تشتري واحدة أخرة تكون Stand By 
أرجو ان اكون وفقت في حل ازمتك وأزمتي و أزمة كل العراقيين و الى الله المشتكى


----------



## essam1 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

والله المستعان على ما تصفون
اللهم اعنا جميعا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اليك الحل من افكار رسام الكاريكاتير الاردني اسامة حجاج


----------



## العاصفي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليك ...... و ين كنت انت من زمان يا أ.محمد بفكرتك هذه راح تنقذ الملايين وراح يدعولك مع كل .......قنينة يتم املاؤها........تقبل تحياتي وأحترامي الكبيرين


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

العاصفي قال:


> الله عليك ...... و ين كنت انت من زمان يا أ.محمد بفكرتك هذه راح تنقذ الملايين وراح يدعولك مع كل .......قنينة يتم املاؤها........تقبل تحياتي وأحترامي الكبيرين


 
الحقيقة يا اخ عاصفي ان قلوبنا تتقطع مع ما نسمعه من معاناة اهلنا في العراق الذين لم يخذلونا يوما ولكني وضعت مشاركتي اعلاه كنوع من المداعبة والتحبب

الاخ ميثاق
ان كنت مهتما بالطاقة البديلة فان في هذا المنتدى قسم الطاقات المتجددة ضمن اقسام اخرى لي ولعدد من الزملاء مشاركات ارجو ان تستفيد منها


----------



## العاصفي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مداعبتك مقبولة وانا متأكد من صدق مشاعرك تحياتي


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مزيد من الملفات المتعلقة بالطاقة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

صورة فظيعة لكن لن أزيلها كونها فعلا حقيقة

فالطاقة الحيوية تعتمد على فضلات الكائنات الحية فبوسعك أن تقوم بتجميع

كامل فضلات المنزل من لحوم ومواد حيوية من دوم مواد نباتية أو بلاستيكية وخزنها تحت الأرض بمسافة

لاتقل عن 3 أمتار بحوض مغلق تماما لا هواء فيه وأخرج من أنبوب مغلق وبعد ثلاثة أشهر إلى 6 أشهر

أوصل الانبوب بغاز وأقده ستجد أنه أخرج غاز حقيقي يمكن الاستفادة منه في المنزل...........

تحياتي


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اخ م. محمد الكردي
اعتقد عندها سندخل في ازمة جديدة غير ازمة الطاقة الا وهي ازمة الفضلات وستقوم حينها الحكومات بالاستيلاء عليها وتأميمها في المرحلة الاولى ثم تقوم ببيعها الى القطاع الخاص الاحتكاري


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة الأخ محمد الكردي هي تجهيز مطمر تخمير النفايات المنزلية والحقلية ينتج غاز الميثان، وهو يصلح للإنارة والتدفئة.وهي تحتاج إلى مراقبة دقيقة، لأن انفجار المفاعل قد يتسبب بكارثة، لا سمح الله-.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

عملتها مزحة مع الاخ ميثاق فاذا بها حلا لتساؤلاته


----------



## العاصفي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

رب مزحة قادت الى الحل ....... مقولة رائعة ... تحياتي لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع و اهتم بأمر المسلمين


----------



## ميثاق (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكر كل من ساهم في ايجاد الحلول مع احترامي الى اراءكم


----------

